# Big Lagoon,Johnson Beach



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm going to be staying at Big Lagoon for the last 3 weeks of March.
I have been reading every old post I can find about wade fishing the flats that time of year.

I have fished Johnson Beach on the outside for the last couple of years in April & done well with Black Drum,Whiting Pompano etc.
Never fished the inside.

I will probably be fishing by myself & I don't like Rays or Sharks unless I'm standing on the beach .

Any tips for an olvart? Tips,not secrets!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sometimes wade fishing is not required. Can easily cast from the beach and catch the fish in the early morning with top water, etc. Once the water warms up most of them will move to the deeper pockets on the flats or out into the channels, which is when wade fishing pays off. If you don't plan on getting in the water, focus much of your fishing effort at sunrise and sunset. Also something to look into is stingray guards. Don't know if they work, but they do sell them now. They cover your calf and shin to protect from the bard if you do happen to step on one.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Sunshine.
I've been looking at Bing maps & there are some sandy shallows next to holes & grass that look like something I can handle.About 3' is my max.
I will start from shore & ease out trying to remember to shuffle.

I love fishing topwater & I like to fish at sunrise.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

shuffling is key. haha. It atleast always makes me feel better about being out there. Well if you love topwater and fishing at sunrise it sounds like your gunna catch some fish.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Big Lagoon has tons of stingrays... I mean TONS.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> Big Lagoon has tons of stingrays... I mean TONS.


Ha,I'll be there anyway.
I have a good friend that got stung by one of those beasties & he had a hell of a time.
I'm not tellin' you guys anything you don't know.

What do the locals do?

I have been fishing NW FL for about 5 years now.Mostly surf or passes for smacks.I see rays early in the morning all the time but I'm usually on the beach.

I have some snake guards made by the same company that makes the Ray Guards (Foreverlast?). No boots though.
If I wasn't fishing by myself I wouldn't really worry about it.


----------

